# Forgetting to shave just one area



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

I now definately realize that I was really not awake this AM while I was shaving,  I completely missed my entire Adam's Apple area.  The rest of my face is super Gillette Fusion smooth, but there's some major stubble on the old Adam's Apple today.  The sad thing is it took me about 3 hours to realize this 

I guess I better go for the 3rd cup of my wake me up AM Diet pepsi to get the caffiene buzz going!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

I hate when that happens. A whole area sucks, but I find missing 1-2 hairs to be truly annoying.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

Totally, but those hairs that grow out of the nipple are a real pain to g..



what?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

I did that a week ago or so, not the adam's apple, but a whole patch.  It probably doesn't help that I've been shaving in the shower lately with no mirror to see what I'm doing...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot to shave my whole junk last week.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I forgot to shave my whole junk last week.



Must have been like velco then when the bike shorts went on


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, summer is too long.

I sliced my chin open last week shaving in a hurry.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

I only shave once every 5 days or so so I usually do a pretty thorough job. I could never shave every day. I need some growth there, or I get knicked up pretty bad.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I sliced my chin open last week shaving in a hurry.



Ditto.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I only shave once every 5 days or so so I usually do a pretty thorough job. I could never shave every day. I need some growth there, or I get knicked up pretty bad.



If I wait 5 days I look like a mountain man or something.  For a little while I was only shaving every other day and even then growth was getting a little unsightly on the second day.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I wait 5 days I look like a mountain man or something.  For a little while I was only shaving every other day and even then growth was getting a little unsightly on the second day.



That's a sure sign your spouse is trying to poison you slowly with Miracle Gro.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's a sure sign your spouse is trying to poison you slowly with Miracle Gro.



I was wondering what that new seasoning that she's been using on everything is...  Yummy!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 9, 2008)

I love when i leave a entire section, and people feel the need to keep telling you...........


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's a sure sign your spouse is trying to poison you slowly with Miracle Gro.


Maybe there was a hope that something else would grow...;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> Maybe there was a hope that something else would grow...



My finger nails??


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My finger nails??


sorry, I know that it was a cheap shot...below the belt, IYKWIM...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> sorry, I know that it was a cheap shot...below the belt, IYKWIM...



My toe nails??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I hate when that happens. A whole area sucks, but I find missing 1-2 hairs to be truly annoying.



If I just miss 1-2 hairs I just yank them out...I hate having to shave everyday for work..usually I purposely forget to shave on Fridays..don't tell anyone..the worst is days like today when I have a date and I have to shave twice...life was much simpler when I was a bearded skibum...I use a Norelco FTW,,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I forgot to shave my whole junk last week.



LOL...dudes who shave their pubes are gay...


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL...dudes who shave their pubes are gay...



Makes it look bigger, you should try it before one of your eHarmony dates.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Makes it look bigger, you should try it before one of your eHarmony dates.



F#ck eharmony...I'll never shave my pubes...as Zohan says..it's all about The Bush..


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> F#ck eharmony...I'll never shave my pubes...as Zohan says..it's all about The Bush..



Trim that bush and you may have a snake, instead of a snail.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Trim that bush and you may have a snake, instead of a snail.



Every girl I know tells me they love flossing with pubes when going down on a guy... nothing's sexier.  Welcome to 1974.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Every girl I know tells me they love flossing with pubes when going down on a guy... nothing's sexier.  Welcome to 1974.



You're a star, you're a star, you're a star. You're a shooting star.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Every girl I know tells me they love flossing with pubes when going down on a guy... nothing's sexier.  Welcome to 1974.



I haven't had any complaints..but I like a little grass on the field for my beezies..JEA!!!!...the last girl was completely bald..


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL...dudes who shave their pubes are gay...


Not gay.  Just considerate.

Man, I hate when I miss a section while shaving my legs.  I'm blind as a bat without my contact lenses in, so the knees don't always get a thorough job.    I hate shaving.  Wish I could afford to wax.  Much better results.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I haven't had any complaints..but I like a little grass on the field for my beezies..JEA!!!!...the last girl was completely bald..



Well that's because sh.....


No, not gonna do it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

In my next life..I'm going to be a Brazillian Bikini waxer..


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Well that's because sh.....
> 
> 
> No, not gonna do it.



I admire your restraint, although in some ways, resent it at the same time.

Funny how often those two go hand in hand.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Not gay.  Just considerate.
> 
> Man, I hate when I miss a section while shaving my legs.  I'm blind as a bat without my contact lenses in, so the knees don't always get a thorough job.    I hate shaving.  Wish I could afford to wax.  Much better results.



Right, apparently there's been some confusion as to what exactly homosexuality is.

Shaving pubes and likes boning girls = heterosexual.

Shaving pubes and enjoys guy on guy buttsecks = homosexual.

Now that we've got that cleared up...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Funny how far we can stray from the OP in fewer than 30 posts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Right, apparently there's been some confusion as to what exactly homosexuality is.
> 
> Shaving pubes and likes boning girls = heterosexual.
> 
> ...



Maybe we should start a poll as to what percentage of AZers shave their pubes...the itchiness when it grows back doesn't seem worth it..I think of being hairy as being masculine...what's next having to shave my back and chest hair..sheesh..


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Maybe we should start a poll as to what percentage of AZers shave their pubes...the itchiness when it grows back doesn't seem worth it..I think of being hairy as being masculine...what's next having to shave my back and chest hair..sheesh..



Shave, no. Trim/prune, yes.

If you do have the back hair, maybe waxing or laser treatments are a better option.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Shave, no. Trim/prune, yes.
> 
> If you do have the back hair, maybe waxing or laser treatments are a better option.



I only have a few back hairs..I once shaved the hair that comes out of the collar on a polo shirt for a date..wow that was a mistake..because it was itchy for 3 weeks..anyway women enjoy running their fingers through my thick coarse chest hair...maybe tonight I'll trim my pubes before my date..in case she's in the mood for some fresh Kosher sausage..


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Shave, no. Trim/prune, yes.



FTW.

Also, shaving around the assneck, sack and the leg/stump joint is a comfort issue for long distance cycling.  There's nothing more annoying than having a pube pull for ffiteen miles straight.


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> If you do have the back hair, maybe waxing or laser treatments are a better option.


Makes me think of the chest waxing scene in "The 40 Year Old Virgin". :lol:

I guarantee you that you'll find more enthusiasm from the giving end when there's less hair to contend with.

I take it GSS has done this before (_in spite of calling it gay_) since he knows how itchy it is when pubes grow back?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I take it GSS has done this before (_in spite of calling it gay_) since he knows how itchy it is when pubes grow back?



Ding Ding Ding...actually I had an ex-girlfriend trim it into a heart for Valentines day..lmbfai..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> FTW.
> 
> Also, shaving around the assneck, sack and the leg/stump joint is a comfort issue for long distance cycling.  There's nothing more annoying than having a pube pull for ffiteen miles straight.



That's why I don't cycle..it's a pain in the taint..and makes men go sterile


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's why I don't cycle..it's a pain in the taint..and makes men go sterile



Which is a good reason you should take it up.


Although I bought a boner seat, but more for comfort than anything else.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Which is a good reason you should take it up.
> 
> 
> Although I bought a boner seat, but more for comfort than anything else.



Without pictures..this thread is worthless.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Without pictures..this thread is worthless.



You say that shaving the pubes is teh ghey, yet you want pics of Marc's boner.


I think you may be a bit confused.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> You say that shaving the pubes is teh ghey, yet you want pics of Marc's boner.
> 
> 
> I think you may be a bit confused.



No I want to see a picture of Dr. Jeffs unshaved Adams Apple...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Without pictures..this thread is worthless.



It looks kinda like this:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> It looks kinda like this:



Heh, that seat really is "san marco," or at least, "sans Marc."

/yeah, it was lame.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No I want to see a picture of Dr. Jeffs unshaved Adams Apple...


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Heh, that seat really is "san marco," or at least, "sans Marc."
> 
> /yeah, it was lame.



I was going to comment on the fact that it actually says "Saint Marc"


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> I was going to comment on the fact that it actually says "Saint Marc"



Which is probably why it's also sans Marc.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Funny how far we can stray from the OP in fewer than 30 posts.



You're not really that far off topic, you're still talking about shaving...


I give this thread hijack a C-.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're not really that far off topic, you're still talking about shaving...
> 
> 
> I give this thread hijack a C-.



Now that you've started conversing the quality of the hijack instead, though, we could probably bump that up to a C+.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're not really that far off topic, you're still talking about shaving...
> 
> 
> I give this thread hijack a C-.





Marc said:


> Now that you've started conversing the quality of the hijack instead, though, we could probably bump that up to a C+.



Any threadjack that begins with Marc discussing his taint automatically prevents any grade higher than a D+


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Any threadjack that begins with Marc discussing his taint automatically prevents any grade higher than a D+



Yeah, but it's a _cute_ taint.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Now that you've started conversing the quality of the hijack instead, though, we could probably bump that up to a C+.



Yeah, but only because I've intervened with a proper hijack...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


>



Please Paul...no Politics!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


>



Speaking of scary taints...


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Speaking of scary taints...








[


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so proud that I started this thread!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No I want to see a picture of Dr. Jeffs unshaved Adams Apple...




Here ya go GSS


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm so proud that I started this thread!


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol:

Well I'll have you know that I thought of all of you while I was shaving in the shower.  I made sure I didn't miss any spots.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well I'll have you know that I thought of all of you while I was shaving in the shower.  I made sure I didn't miss any spots.  :lol:



Must really try and refrain from making a comment that would further take this thread down to new levels............Arghhhhh, very tough............trying to click "submit reply" without making a comment.........Phew, did it


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well I'll have you know that I thought of all of you while I was in the shower.  I made sure I didn't miss any spots.  :lol:



That's hot.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well I'll have you know that I thought of all of you while I was shaving in the shower.  I made sure I didn't miss any spots.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


>


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


>





severine said:


>



A full TR from both of you tomorrow will be appreciated.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> A full TR from both of you tomorrow will be appreciated.



Anything for the forums.... 8)


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

Must not............errr,...............can not................won't post in this thread!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Must not............errr,...............can not................won't post in this thread!



Come on, you know you want to!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Must not............errr,...............can not................won't post in this thread!


 
It taint like you can resist!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets just say, proper wax and/or shaving is essential to comfy bike riding.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Lets just say, proper wax and/or shaving is essential to comfy bike riding.



See, that's all I said and everyone gets all grossed out on me.  It's the truth.  Saves you from having to use the ass butter for stuff under 100 miles.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> See, that's all I said and everyone gets all grossed out on me.  It's the truth.  Saves you from having to use the ass butter for stuff under 100 miles.



That's because you're a dude.  When a chick talks about it, it's HAWT!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Lets just say, proper wax and/or shaving is essential to comfy bike riding.



We need more details.  You know, to make sure it's proper..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> that's Because You're A Dude.  When A Chick Talks About It, It's Hawt!



+1


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, this thread is finally turning interesting... please continue, trekchick


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Lets just say, proper wax and/or shaving is essential to comfy bike riding.


 
This thread is lacking something,.... hmmmm *.....  PICTURES!! :razz:*


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 9, 2008)

GSS's dream date!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2008)

*...where Is This???*



Greg said:


> I only shave once every 5 days or so....


...So where is it that I apply...and for what (position) Greg!??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> GSS's dream date!



Hot!!!


----------



## hardline (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hot!!!



its like a mustache


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> its like a mustache


 
Nope!  It's a muff-stache!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> GSS's dream date!



The need apparatus for this job!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

My Adam's apple is super smooth today!  To bad I left a real fine stubble on my lower lip today though   

Either I need to get up earlier so I'm more awake before shaving or I've got to get one of those in the shower fog free mirrors!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I've got to get one of those in the shower fog free mirrors!



Those things are the best!  I've really been missing mine lately.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

Where's the TR?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> See, that's all I said and everyone gets all grossed out on me.  It's the truth.  Saves you from having to use the ass butter for stuff under 100 miles.


Aren't you glad you have me to endorse your findings?
Hair pulling and chaffing is not fun any time but on a bike ride in lycra shorts its especially miserable.:sad:
You're welcome!



bvibert said:


> We need more details.  You know, to make sure it's proper..


Well, there are many comments in the Wax Shave thread on Epic in the Cycle Forum.




Beetlenut said:


> This thread is lacking something,.... hmmmm *.....  PICTURES!! :razz:*


Photo stolen from a post in the Epic thread.  Not TC, but you'll enjoy just the same.
General consensus is that she waxes and shaves(both)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where's the TR?



Mexican food and margaritas for diner.  2 games of bowling afterwards, both of which I won of course.   Some necking in the car afterwards.  Got home to two sleeping kids.  I took an intermission to fix the creaking cranks and/or bottom bracket on my bike before going back inside to 'settle in' for the night...

Oh yeah, I forgot the part relevant to this thread.  Her knees were nice and smooth. 

That's about all the detail that I'm willing to share. 8)


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick - who took that photo of you? Where are you riding next? :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Well, there are many comments in the Wax Shave thread on Epic in the Cycle Forum.



I'll have to check it out.  I really was curious as to what exactly you meant.

Nice picture BTW.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Photo stolen from a post in the Epic thread.  *Not TC, *but you'll enjoy just the same.
> General consensus is that she waxes and shaves(both)





Greg said:


> Trekchick - who took that photo of you? Where are you riding next? :razz:


Please read comment above 



bvibert said:


> I'll have to check it out.  I really was curious as to what exactly you meant.
> 
> Nice picture BTW.


Added to my comments above, I'd also say, its good to not have scabs on hair.  Scrapes, and road rash are no fun, but worse when you have unwanted hair growth. 



Trekchick said:


> Well, there are many comments in the Wax Shave thread on Epic in the Cycle Forum.


http://forums.epicski.com/showthread.php?t=70286


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Please read comment above



You're kidding yourself if you think any of us actually read any of the words in your post. Come on, what kind of men do you think we are?


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be in my bunk


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I need to stay seated at my desk for a moment and let my scrub pants "calm down"


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think any of us actually read any of the words in your post. Come on, what kind of men do you think we are?


So, what you're saying is that this is what you saw in my post?


Trekchick said:


> Blah Blah Blah.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> So, what you're saying is that this is what you saw in my post?



Now you're catching on.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

fap.... fap, fap, fap, fap

Bad day to wear the gabardine slacks.  Or good, depending on what side of them one's standing on.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know if I should say, "I'm sorry" or "You're Welcome!"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I don't know if I should say, "I'm sorry" or "You're Welcome!"



You're sorry for what?  Providing a nice picture of the female form?  Nothing to be sorry for there that I can see.


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're sorry for what?  Providing a nice picture of the female form?  Nothing to be sorry for there that I can see.



SRSLY Trek, you want to keep posting more pics of yourself, be our guest.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> SRSLY Trek, you want to keep posting more pics of yourself, be our guest.


Greg, you wanna help Paul out with this?


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Greg, you wanna help Paul out with this?



You're doin' just fine on your own, Sweetheart...:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Greg, you wanna help Paul out with this?



That sounds a little gay, not that there's anything wrong with that (though their wives might disagree with me there).


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That sounds a little gay, not that there's anything wrong with that (though their wives might disagree with me there).



Totally, plus the whole Kenny Loggins thing just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That sounds a little gay, not that there's anything wrong with that (though their wives might disagree with me there).



Just no pics please of that rendevous!   Let's just keep the pics to those of trek on her bike


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Totally, plus the whole Kenny Loggins thing just doesn't do it for me.










Nope, Trek on the bike is definately better than Loggins!


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just no pics please of that rendevous!   Let's just keep the pics to those of trek on her bike



Indeed... can we maybe see some more pictures from that particular ride, maybe some standing up so we can analyze... um... technique... n stuff?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Indeed... can we maybe see some more pictures from that particular ride, maybe some standing up so we can analyze... um... technique... n stuff?




I think that some pics from the front of that descent would be good for technique analysis too


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, at least she's staying well-hydrated.  Hope she remembered the sunscreen though.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

Definite whale tail tan there.  If she doesn't mind riding naked, I'm questioning why she has the tan line at all....


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought guys liked tan lines in places like that?  Makes them think naughty things?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> I thought guys liked tan lines in places like that?  Makes them think naughty things?



Then again there aren't too many things that won't make us guys think naughty things within a couple of seconds


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJeff, didja miss a spot?


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> I thought guys liked tan lines in places like that?  Makes them think naughty things?



I'm personally not a big fan of any tan lines.  Just personal preference.  And I'm pretty ballsy for saying I have a preference since I have a pretty fugly farmers tan.

I fade from off white to bright white to almost light blue.


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Then again there aren't too many things that won't make us guys think naughty things within a couple of seconds



Here's one:



drjeff said:


>


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Photo stolen from a post in the Epic thread. Not TC, but you'll enjoy just the same.
> General consensus is that she waxes and shaves(both)


 
Now aren't you all glad I asked for pictures? My next request would be for the pictures to be in smell-o-vision!....Luck seat!!  :wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Now aren't you all glad I asked for pictures? My next request would be for the pictures to be in smell-o-vision!....Luck seat!!  :wink:



How about some video?

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/196149/brazilian_waxing/


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Since most of you guys only heard Blah Blah Blah after seeing the pic I posted, I find it necessary to reiterate that the pic is NOT me.  Sorry if any of you got hurt jumping to conclusions.  Though I posted that it was not me, I sort of gave you a big ledge to jump from, eh?


Trekchick said:


> Photo stolen from a post in the Epic thread.  *Not TC, but you'll enjoy just the same.*
> General consensus is that she waxes and shaves(both)


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah right, TC. The center of that pic would make a great avatar for you.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah *the pic I posted*, Blah Blah Blah *the pic is* Blah Blah Blah *me*.  Blah Blah Blah *I posted that it was* Blah Blah Blah *me*, Blah Blah Blah



Cool.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey tchick, where is that spot you miss?

BTW, you have great muscle tone.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Greg, you'd have a stroke if I made that my avatar.

Paul, See what you've started.         Blah blah blah blah, you betcha!


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Greg, you'd have a stroke if I made that my avatar.
> 
> Paul, See what you've started.         Blah blah blah blah, you betcha!



Ya. Preeety sweet!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ya. Preeety sweet!



Sweet as that pic of Trekchick!


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Sweet as that pic of Trekchick!



Ya sure, you betcha!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Greg, you'd have a stroke if I made that my avatar.



He's gotta be careful at his ripe old age now ya' know?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> He's gotta be careful at his ripe old age now ya' know?


Double Dog Dare Me?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Double Dog Dare Me?



You know it!


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

I *TRIPLE* Dawg Dare Ya!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

If I get in trouble I'm tellin' dad you made me do it!!!


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> If I get in trouble I'm tellin' dad you made me do it!!!



w0ot!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1!!!

You're my hero, Trek!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm personally not a big fan of any tan lines.  Just personal preference.  And I'm pretty ballsy for saying I have a preference since I have a pretty fugly farmers tan.
> 
> I fade from off white to bright white to almost light blue.



I have a steezy farmers tan...since I have been shirtless outdoors a total of 30 minutes so far this summer...the fish in Late Anna Virginia who bit my nipple kept me out of the lake..


----------



## jack97 (Jul 11, 2008)

omg!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Wanna start a thread, maybe a poll as to how long it takes Greg to delete my avatar and issue a stern warning to me.

And really its not my fault!!!
This is how it transpired!!!!


Greg said:


> Yeah right, TC. The center of that pic would make a great avatar for you.





Trekchick said:


> Greg, you'd have a stroke if I made that my avatar.
> 
> Paul, See what you've started.         Blah blah blah blah, you betcha!





drjeff said:


> He's gotta be careful at his ripe old age now ya' know?





Trekchick said:


> Double Dog Dare Me?





drjeff said:


> You know it!





Paul said:


> I *TRIPLE* Dawg Dare Ya!!!





Trekchick said:


> If I get in trouble I'm tellin' dad you made me do it!!!





Paul said:


> w0ot!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1!!!
> 
> You're my hero, Trek!!!!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wanna start a thread, maybe a poll as to how long it takes Greg to delete my avatar and issue a stern warning to me.
> 
> And really its not my fault!!!
> This is how it transpired!!!!



Either that or he may spank you......


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Either that or he may spank you......


Its his birthday, maybe he's looking for the spanking, which is why he suggested the change of avatar in the first place. 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

How in hell did i miss this thread?!?!?!

Now...Trek...where did you find that picture of me riding my bike?? Damnit woman!! I told you not to put that on the 'net!! ;-)

FWIW...i love chest hair...but the junk needs to be trimmed or shaved. Speaking of that...i need to do some maintenance in the shower tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

Shhhh, I thought you told me you wanted to be incognito.  Now you blew your cover.  Sheeeesh!


krisskis said:


> How in hell did i miss this thread?!?!?!
> 
> Now...Trek...where did you find that picture of me riding my bike?? Damnit woman!! I told you not to put that on the 'net!! ;-)
> 
> FWIW...i love chest hair...but the junk needs to be trimmed or shaved. Speaking of that...i need to do some maintenance in the shower tomorrow ;-)


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I love nurses ..



Aint we great???


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I love nurses ..





krisskis said:


> Aint we great???


Shave thread, nurses, ...........hmmmmm.
nuff said?


----------



## Paul (Jul 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Shave thread, nurses, ...........hmmmmm.
> nuff said?



Oh no, I'm sure much more can be said....


I could start describing my luxurious patch of chest fur....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> Oh no, I'm sure much more can be said....
> 
> 
> I could start describing my luxurious patch of chest fur....



It scares me when someone who posts as many pics as Paul starts talking about his chest hair. :-o


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> It scares me when someone who posts as many pics as Paul starts talking about his chest hair. :-o


And yet no pics of his chest.  I'm a bit disappointed!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>


:lol:

Good news!  The Coochy Creme arrived today!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good news!  The Coochy Creme arrived today!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good news!  The Coochy Creme arrived today!





Trekchick said:


>



You seem to be a little too excited about this.  Are you planning on helping out or something??




That's hawt!


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You seem to be a little too excited about this.  Are you planning on helping out or something??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just a _little_ too eager for that....  Besides, what do you think, she's going to fly all the way over here just to help me shave.  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> You're just a _little_ too eager for that....  Besides, what do you think, she's going to fly all the way over here just to help me shave.  :roll:



Who knows what you too have planned.  Maybe another 'ski' trip to A Basin, who knows what you two were up to out there together...


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Who knows what you too have planned.  Maybe another 'ski' trip to A Basin, who knows what you two were up to out there together...


Ah, yes.  There was the hot tub...........................


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like DHS didn't miss any areas last time he shaved...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31516-north-beach-hampton-nh-7-13-2008-surfs-up.html#post285826


deadheadskier said:


> with views like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Ah, yes.  There was the hot tub...........................



I KNEW it!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Who knows what you too have planned.  Maybe another 'ski' trip to A Basin, who knows what you two were up to out there together...





severine said:


> Ah, yes.  There was the hot tub...........................


Shhhhhh!
what happens at Abasin STAYS at Abasin!!!!


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>



Pffft.... I'd break the shaver if I tried that.


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> And yet no pics of his chest.  I'm a bit disappointed!



Ask, and ye shall receive...


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Shhhhhh!
> what happens at Abasin STAYS at Abasin!!!!


It's not like I remember all of it anyway. 

BTW, Coochy Creme gets an A+.  Nice stuff!  Will definitely use again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> BTW, Coochy Creme gets an A+.  Nice stuff!  Will definitely use again.



I think we need a second opinion. :razz:


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2008)

On my recent trip to da U P, I ran across this Tshirt and immediately thought of my friends.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> On my recent trip to da U P, I ran across this Tshirt and immediately thought of my friends.



Did you buy one?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> On my recent trip to da U P, I ran across this Tshirt and immediately thought of my friends.



Now that's just too good of a find to pass up for ya! 

While somewhat of a hijack, but then again I did start this thread way back when, speaking of tee shirts, this is what I was wearing at Mount Snow's Brewfest this past Sunday






Non stop "great tee shirt" /"where'd you get that tee-shirt" comments all afternoon long!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2008)

Brian, No, I didn't buy one, but I almost bought this one





DrJeff, I'm betting you will get tons of wear out of that brewfest shirt!!!


Tshirt I got for my husband, while buying myself one that said "I walked the Mackinaw Bridge"
Husbands shirt:
Hell No!
I didn't walk the bridge on Labor Day.
You think I'm stupid?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Why does the spring riding weather make me think about bumping this thread?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2010)

post 85?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Why does the spring riding weather make me think about bumping this thread?



Don't say it like it's a bad thing there TC!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to jog my memory.  What is it about this thread that feels like summer?  
[scratching head]


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 7, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I'm still trying to jog my memory.  What is it about this thread that feels like summer?
> [scratching head]




I dunno, but I looked at a couple of previous pages and caught a reference to "coochy cream," and that piqued my interest.  Is it worth reading the whole thread?:wink:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I dunno, but I looked at a couple of previous pages and caught a reference to "coochy cream," and that piqued my interest.  Is it worth reading the whole thread?:wink:



From what I can recall, this thread, like just about any other 15+ page threads in the misc sections of AZ, has some serious posts (with good answers/advice), some posts with moments of absolute comic brilliance, tons of innuendos, and some posts that just leave you wondering what the heck was going through that person mind when they posted it and/or is this person actually sane or not!  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Well there......after going through the thread I have taken the time to properly prepare to go bike riding


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Well there......after going through the thread I have taken the time to properly prepare to go bike riding



TTIUWOMPOTC

(This Thread Is Useless Without More Pictures Of TrekChick)


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I dunno, but I looked at a couple of previous pages and caught a reference to "coochy cream," and that piqued my interest.  Is it worth reading the whole thread?:wink:



Yeah, it's worth it. And BTW, coochie cream is the bomb!


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

We were having more fun in here two years ago.




Somebody say something funny.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> We were having more fun in here two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're ugly, and your mother dresses you funny.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> We were having more fun in here two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ctenidae said:


> You're ugly, and your mother dresses you funny.



Goat

Remember when that was all it took??


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Goat



I said funny, not arrousing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> I said funny, not arrousing.



This is kinda working for me







This not so much:






That fact that this site exists is scary enough.


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> I said funny, not arrousing.



Wasn't "arousing" the whole point of this thread anyway...?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Goat
> 
> Remember when that was all it took??





Marc said:


> I said funny, not arrousing.



Funny for us! :lol:  Arrousing for you   Not so good for the goat


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> We were having more fun in here two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for the pics of you on your Bike to Work Naked day


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I'm still waiting for the pics of you on your Bike to Work Naked day



Hahaha, well you're the only one.





Ok, two if you count Paul.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> Hahaha, well you're the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rest of us already got ours, and are not anxiously awaiting pictures of the 2nd Annual BTWN Day. Fortunatley, attendance is expected to hold steady, at approximately 1. May be slightly smaller if it's chilly.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel robbed 
I want my pics of Marc!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I feel robbed
> I want my pics of Marc!



Are you REALLY sure about that TC???  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I feel robbed
> I want my pics of Marc!



They are out there. Look for some of his trip reports from a year or two ago. I think he went hiking at Stowe. I'm not digging them up, still recovering from the first time ... <shudder>


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Yeah, it's worth it. And BTW, coochie cream is the bomb!



It is...but even just purchasing it is fun...or maybe I should say "shopping for it...?" 
:wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> They are out there. Look for some of his trip reports from a year or two ago. I think he went hiking at Stowe. I'm not digging them up, still recovering from the first time ... <shudder>


C'mon ya big sissy!
Find me the pics!


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2010)

You seriously haven't seen any pictures of me here?  How long have you been a member?


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> You seriously haven't seen any pictures of me here?  How long have you been a member?



She's probably blocking it out of her memory so she doesn't puke.


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> It is...but even just purchasing it is fun...or maybe I should say "shopping for it...?"
> :wink:


That is indeed! My sister is having a party later this month and that's one of the products they sell... should be interesting!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2010)

severine said:


> She's probably blocking it out of her memory so she doesn't puke.



Ummm, she's the one asking to see them.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> You seriously haven't seen any pictures of me here?  How long have you been a member?


I've seen pics of you, just not the Ride Naked to Work Day pics.


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Ummm, she's the one asking to see them.


I didn't say it was a conscious effort. Temporary amnesia.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 9, 2010)

severine said:


> That is indeed! My sister is having a party later this month and that's one of the products they sell... should be interesting!




Yup.  "Interesting" for sure.  That particular product is actually not one of the most interesting.  ; - )


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Yup.  "Interesting" for sure.  That particular product is actually not one of the most interesting.  ; - )



At this party, that will probably be the most tame item they sell. Have you seen "The Ugly Truth"?


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I've seen pics of you, just not the Ride Naked to Work Day pics.



Oooh.  Yeah.  I'd get the banhammer if I posted those.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 9, 2010)

severine said:


> At this party, that will probably be the most tame item they sell. Have you seen "The Ugly Truth"?


Oh Boy!  I'd love to go to that party with you!


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2010)

Post your Naked biking pictures here thread:

http://pdxpipeline.com/2009/06/15/portland-naked-bike-ride-5000-people-pictures-story/

http://zombietime.com/world_naked_bike_ride_2006/


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2010)

I take it all back!  ^^^^^ that just proves the point that most people look better Dressed and Dry!

I am soooooo sorry I asked. Please forgive me


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Oh Boy!  I'd love to go to that party with you!


Hop a plane! Would love to have you here!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe I can have you get me something special


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I take it all back!  ^^^^^ that just proves the point that most people look better Dressed and Dry!
> 
> I am soooooo sorry I asked. Please forgive me



As one of my good friends from dental school loves to say (usually after a few beers just before he 1st moons us and seconds later his wife throws something at him  )  "*I'M* comfortable with my own nudity, it's *OTHER* people that have a problem with it!"  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I just went by your office for my physical at Day Kimbal.  I waved but you didn't wave back.  I shoulda mooned you.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Marc said:


> Hey Jeff, I just went by your office for my physical at Day Kimbal.  I waved but you didn't wave back.  I shoulda mooned you.



Marc, next time, warn me,  I'll stand out front with my camera and snap a pic for Trekchick!  :lol:

Glad to see you made it out alive from "Day Kill'em"


----------

